

This Man Wants To Control the Internet  - nickb
http://discovermagazine.com/2007/nov/this-man-wants-to-control-the-internet

======
lvecsey
The closest analogy I can think of for what is mentioned on article page 3 is
that of using rsync to create a redundant stream of your data, then streaming
it as a rapid-fire set of udp packets. Set up some feedback loops to control
the sending rate but as long as the percentage of lost packets is below some
threshold the receiving end can still unpack everything.

------
herdrick
Interesting topic, interesting researcher, lots of new information, but
there's a lot of bogus here too.

~~~
yters
Yeah, I don't get why this stuff is considered so revolutionary. It's like no
one involved ever studied tcp/ip.

------
trekker7
Nice article. Discover Magazine also seems to be a great place to find things
to read.

Anyone have recommendations for other websites that have good articles (aside
fron News.YC)?

